# Sneezing



## VioletVera (May 10, 2010)

My little 14 week old Violet has been sneezing for the pat 2 days... not constantly, but at least 3 or 4 times in a row, maybe 5-6 times per day. This morning when I took her out for a 10 minute walk she sneezed 5 times in a row. Should I be concerned or do you think it's OK? (Please note I'm a new puppy mom, this is my first dog, so I'm not all that familiar with doggie behaviors yet!)

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 1 dog that sneezes all the time - theres nothing wrong with her. its just what she does.

when my maltese was 4 months old he was sneezing a lot and it turned out he had laringitis. He was also reverse sneezing a lot though.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

It could be seasonal allergies. Try keeping your girl out of fields, keep grass cut short, rinse your girl's feet off after she has been outside, and keep her indoors during periods of high pollen counts. There are allergy treatments that your vet can administer, just like for humans.


----------



## VioletVera (May 10, 2010)

Thank you for the advice and info. She hasn't sneezed again today, perhaps because it rained after her morning walk, so I'm just going to wait & see how it goes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You just got Violet a few days ago, right? Have you taken her to the vet yet? Sometimes puppies can get a little respiratory infection. Have you noticed any discharge?


----------



## VioletVera (May 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> You just got Violet a few days ago, right? Have you taken her to the vet yet? Sometimes puppies can get a little respiratory infection. Have you noticed any discharge?


I brought her home 7/20, Tuesday night of last week and brought her to the vet Wednesday, 7/21. She had something sprayed up her nose that he said would make her sneeze, but surprisingly it didn't. The sneezing only started 3 days ago. There's no discharge. Other than a little car sickness, she's healthy. So should I not be concerned?


----------

